# I Want to Make a Living in Horses...What Can You Tell Me?



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

The 1st thing I would do is get a job at a local stable cleaning stalls and feeding. Eventually they may let you handle horses. See how long you last at doing that. You need to start at the bottom and work your way up. The only people I have known that were successful in horses made their money doing something else. If you have the means and brains I think an equine vet would be a better option


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

I would suggest going to college and getting a degree, probably in something else, as a backup plan. While going to school, you can help out at a stable, volunteer with a trainer, etc. It might take some stress off knowing you can get a job elsewhere if needed. (I'm thinking a degree in business, accounting or management) as those could translate to help you run a horse business. 

Other than that, it can be done. Anything can be done. But be prepared. Most people I know make very little money with horses and supplement it in other ways(like rich husbands or "real" jobs). If you can start it as a part time thing while you save up and maybe work toward doing horse stuff full time? Just a thought...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Dresden said:


> Most people I know make very little money with horses and supplement it in other ways(like rich husbands or "real" jobs).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol: That was my backup plan. Bag me a rich one, and he can buy me a horse farm! *Fingers crossed*

But no, in all seriousness I was looking at equine massage therapy as a "side job". We had an EMT out a few weeks ago and, judging from what she charged, you could make at least decent money from that as your part time job assuming you had consistent work.

Equine vet was one thing I considered, but I would have to go back after grade 12 to pick up all the sciences I missed (physics and chemistry). I finished with 86 in biology last year...good, but not really vet school material. Of course, if I was really super determined, I could get better, I just really, guiltily, don't have the desire.


----------



## HorseCommunicator (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is my opinion... for what it is worth . I am a horse trainer, so I know and understand the hardships. If horses are your passion (they are mine too I understand) then, doing something with horses like training is the only thing to do . The key is passion, if you are passionate about your job and what you are doing then the money will come and you will be happy about what you are doing in life. For me its, that I am making a difference and I am teaching horses as well as, people who don't have the knowledge they should about horses. I teach people to communicate with their horse on the horses level. Understanding what their horse is saying. Like teaching horse language, ha ha. Sometimes, its frustrating. Some people have the "knack" for it, some don't. I do like the guy/girl that suggested a back up plan. Its always a good thing to have a college degree, but if you don't want one in equine medicine. Then don't get one in that area. There are lots of other really cool choices in the equine field. Massage therapy, dental, vet assistant, or you could even get a job at a horse supplies place. A second job would be a good choice, in the beginning its going to be really hard until you get a name established for yourself. So someone has to pay the bills. Then if training is the area that you want to go into, you need to start now and continue while you are in school getting your "back-up" degree. Find a trainer in your area or around the school of choice and yes, apprentice. And maybe apprentice at multiple trainers. You can ALWAYS learn something. And it is extremely important to learn as much as possible, for every different situation that you will encounter as a trainer. Learning from multiple trainers will also allow you to find the style of training that really fits with you. I am a John Lyons style. And if you, yourself have that "knack" with horses, then training will be natural for you. In the mean time, get a part time job at a stable where you can work with a lot of different types of horses with all different personalities, shapes and sizes. In the end, you need to know how to handle them all in every situation you can think of. 

I really hope that helps. Let me know if you have any questions or wanna pick my brain. Lol. 

Happy Riding! :happydance:


----------



## Miloismyboy (Aug 18, 2009)

To the right of this thread there is an ad for Equissage sports massage certification program... They could give you more information regarding that particular field like what the demand is for it, how much you can expect to make and any other questions you might have. There are a few different Equissage locations, but I'm pretty partial to the one in NC


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Miloismyboy said:


> To the right of this thread there is an ad for Equissage sports massage certification program... They could give you more information regarding that particular field like what the demand is for it, how much you can expect to make and any other questions you might have. There are a few different Equissage locations, but I'm pretty partial to the one in NC


Ah, only problem is that I'm in Canada, and nowhere near NC. Our local MC went to school to learn it, so I would probably end up doing the same thing.


----------



## simplysouthern (Dec 7, 2009)

There is a book called "Careers with Horses" - I bought it when I was a senior in high school trying to figure out what I wanted from life. Here's a link from amazon, the book helped me out a lot. 

Amazon.com: Careers with Horses: The Comprehensive Guide to Finding Your Dream Job (9781931993050): Vicki Hogue-Davies: Books

There are lots of horse-related career choices out there, do your research and find one that matches your talents with your desires. Trust me when I say that if you don't have a love for sciences and the desire to go for 8 more years of school - then veterinarian is out of the question. You may want to try equine dentistry, equine chiropractor, veterinary technician. 

You aren't all that experienced - so without some serious hands-on time, you probably won't be making trainer or instructor (I'm not trying to be harsh, I'm trying to be realistic) ppl want their instructors and trainers to be able to show serious, credible experience. 

I'd suggest a college with a heavy equine focus - you can major in equine studies and gain experience as you do it. The degree will give you credibility - like you said - you're not the child wonder with 3 national championships under your belt before high school - so you'll need to find credibility to put behind your name in some other way. 

Check out Meredith Manor, University of Colorado, Judson College, University of Montana and numerous others. Find a school with a program you like that will let you major in equine sciences/studies and ride on the equestrian team - the dual exposure will up your experience level and give you much clearer idea of where your strengths, talents and joys lie within the industry.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

I hope to work my way to being a trainer. For now though, im going to school to be a vet tech. And then specailizing in animal behavior. I start school at the end of August. I'll get there eventually! But if not, I still get to work with animals which will keep me happy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Michael0 (Jul 26, 2011)

*TB500 on horse*

I am a novice, want buy some tb500 and found a shop Charmbio where sell tb500 price only at $45 a vial, Who knows this shop? and want to know how many dosage give on horse.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

simplysouthern said:


> There is a book called "Careers with Horses" - I bought it when I was a senior in high school trying to figure out what I wanted from life. Here's a link from amazon, the book helped me out a lot.
> 
> Amazon.com: Careers with Horses: The Comprehensive Guide to Finding Your Dream Job (9781931993050): Vicki Hogue-Davies: Books
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help. I am going to take a look at that book; looks like it could help me decide.


----------



## simplysouthern (Dec 7, 2009)

pintophile said:


> Thanks for your help. I am going to take a look at that book; looks like it could help me decide.


Your welcome - it helped me out a lot. I love horses, but am not a medical sort of person (meaning I wasn't keen on veterinary work, teeth, chiropractic, etc). 

For the record, I ended up as an equestrian-focused freelance writer


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I can tell you from experience that "knowing" what you're going to deal with and actually dealing with it are two different things. There are some CRAZY BO's out there and no matter what you do, you will always be wrong. Please keep that in mind. And there is a difference between "real world" and "horse world" which you will learn.

On the other hand, there are some very nice places to work. I was a barn manager for a very wealthy couple and i was treated very kindly. it was a dream horse job. To start, it was only 5 days a week, i did get benefits, vacation, rotated paid holidays, all rarities in the "horse world" I was provided with an offsite apartment (also a luxury to be off site) and pay wasn't too bad. But it was still hard work. Doesn't matter how hot or cold it is, or if you're sick and injured, you're out there.

If you are seriously considering this i would start by getting a working student position. You will get a good idea of what you are in store for. 

Go to www.yardandgroom.com you might be able to start your search there.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

All the horse folks that I know that have managed to stay in business in the long term and make a living have two things in common:
1) They are diversified, i.e. they do training, give lessons, trail rides, horse camps, etc. so they can financially manage when a part of their business is slow.
2) They have built great reputations. At least around here, the horse business is 'word of mouth'. If you want lessons or training, you don't look in the yellow pages...you talk to folks at the feed store. All the successful ones have built their reputation and spread their name by showing, participating in 4H activities, high school ag days, references from happy customers, etc.
Good luck...it's a tough way to make a living but can be very satisfying.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

You might consider a degree in business.

One thing I see often in the horse world (and in some other areas where it's a hobby for most people and a few try to make it a career) is that even some of the best of the best out there don't know how to market themselves to find customers, don't know how to balance their books, don't know how to manage any employees (assistant trainers, barn help, etc). Knowledge in those areas could really give you a leg up above the competition.

It also gives you something to fall back on later, if you can't get enough money to support yourself, if you get tired of all the negatives you listed, or if you get injured and can't meet the physical demands any longer.

There are several online business degrees, so you could even do the schoolwork in the evenings while working at a stable during the day gaining experience.

Just a thought. Good luck, however you choose to pursue it.
It is ALWAYS worth having a job you feel passionate about. You spend too many hours of your life doing it to be hating it.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your help, it's most appreciated.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm like you and I've found myself a working pupil position on a yard where I can train up to my BHS AI. It's hard work and it's not the most sociable hours. I start at 7:20am which isn't too bad really but I then do an 11 hour day or if I'm lates then it's just shy of 14 hours. On my second day a horse broke my glasses, split my lip and gave me a big bruise. I was bitten today by a pony. I'm on the rota officially as looking after 6 of the ponies but for the last couple of days I've been doing 12 and I'm just not fast enough yet to do them all so end up finishing off after everyone. I have only been there 3 weeks now and I'm getting faster and faster but I need to get it down to at most ten minutes a stable. At the moment I'm 20 minutes a stable including hooves and water which isn't good enough. 

However because part of my job is leading for beginner riders I get to watch and see how more experienced staff teach. I get 4 hours of riding a week and I have come on so much since I started. I'm getting ready to take my Stage One in September and one of my instructors reckons I'll be ready to do my Stage Two next April. If you're willing to work and put up with a lot then go for it. The worst that can happen is you decide you don't want to do it. At least you will have tried and know whether it's for you or not.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Hmm...well, say you were a trainer...would you want to help a young person get into the business? I mean, if I went and asked a trainer if I could clean stalls in exchange for lessons or something, do you think she would be helpful? Do trainers WANT people to get into the business?


----------

